# Dual Core or Core 2 Duo??



## prathamtawde (Sep 1, 2008)

Need a small help..
I'm confused between Core 2 Duo and Dual Core..
Can you please explain me the difference between the above two??
and which one is better for Home PC??

and kindly also explain me about Core 2 Quad??

Sorry for Trouble!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 1, 2008)

No trouble, although this should have been in the QnA section.

Read these:
Pentium Dual Core- 
1. *www.intel.com/products/processor/pentium_dual-core/index.htm
2. *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Pentium_Dual-Core
3. *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Pentium_Dual-Core_microprocessors

Core 2 Duo-
1.*www.intel.com/products/processor/core2duo/index.htm
2. *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Core_2
3. *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Core_2_microprocessors


The Pentium Dual Core in short is a severely cut down version of the Allendale Core 2 Duo processors, which has been discontinued.

Currently, the Pentium Dual Core e5200 has been released which offers quite a performance. The Pentium Dual Core processors are much cheaper than the Core 2 Duos.

Performance wise, the Core 2 Duo is superior.




Core 2 Quad-
Well, Core 2 Quad is just 2 Core 2 Duo's put together ( in simplest words ).
It offers greater performance in multi-tasking, etc. but lags behind in gaming as games are not able to fully utilize the 4 slower cores in a Core 2 Quad compared to 2 much faster cores in a Core 2 Duo.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 1, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> No trouble, although this should have been in the QnA section.



or Hardware troubleshooting


----------



## debsuvra (Sep 1, 2008)

Pentium Dual Core processors are simply outdated and underpowered when comparing with current Core 2 Duo processors. Buy a Core 2 Duo processor if u want to have a Dual Core processor in your PC. Core 2 Quad processors are simply two C2D processors pressed in a single die. It is not a native quad core design and thus it does not achieve the performance what a native quad core can. Nehalem is the code name of Intel's next native quad core processors and as of now, the engineering samples of the upcoming processors promise better performance than anything else.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 2, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> or Hardware troubleshooting




He is asking us a question, not trying to solve his PC hardware problems


----------



## mrintech (Sep 15, 2008)

*Here's a short guide*: *tech-baby.co.cc/2008/09/14/differe...ium-d-vs-intel-core-2-duo-vs-intel-dual-core/

GO for core 2 Duo


----------

